# Apartment complex bidding



## QUALITY EDGE (Dec 2, 2010)

I am attempting to prepare a bid for plowing for an apartment complex in Ohio. I have estimated one truck taking 8 hours to plow complex. The complex is comprised of 371 units.There are ten different streets in complex, some with garages and others just in and out. This is for plowing only, no sidewalks. Can someone give me an idea what a good price per push on this. They would also like a seperate price for a fixed monthly price but I am not real excited about that. Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think your under estimating your time and trucks. When dealing with places like this you need to get things open before they leave. Right now if it snows in the morning you'll be just finishing as they come home if it didn't snow any more.


----------



## QUALITY EDGE (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok so do you have a better estimate of time with the information given?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Have any overhead views of this place.

Also you need to drive in this place in the morning ,afternoon and after midnight to see what the parking looks like.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

grandview;1304525 said:


> Also you need to drive in this place in the morning ,afternoon and after midnight to see what the parking looks like.


Very true!! Some areas get real congested overnight.


----------



## slave2lawns (Oct 9, 2008)

Plow only ? No salt and you dont have to remove it ?


----------



## QUALITY EDGE (Dec 2, 2010)

Im just looking for help with the per plowing price. I have salt and removal figured.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Ido not know of a complex letting it take 8 hours, do you have a back up trucker sub encase of a breakdown sure pick up truck $135 hour


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

You may not be able to go and just plow a place like that out and be done. What if 1/3 or 1/2 the people in the complex work 3rd shift and the others work 1rst or 2nd, etc etc.( you get my point) You will have to clear everything you can then make a couple clean up trips back as cars leave/move.

Without a overhead pic its hard to say, but it sounds like a good job for a skid steer..?..


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

QUALITY EDGE;1304519 said:


> . Can someone give me an idea what a good price per push on this. Thanks


Oh ya...almost forgot....1 miiiillllion dollars


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I would charge per hour instead of per push if I were you.... It will be easier on yourself!


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Without pics and acreage I guess truck/bobcat combo 4-8hr, includes opening before 7am 
and one daytime revisit. 
I doubt you or the complex would be happy with truck only service.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Your gonna want some skids at that sight. Sounds like a pretty big place to me. It took us around 5 hours to plow a 3 acre condo complex last year. I underbid it a little last year and it really sucked. So don't undercut yourself. Sell your quality work.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you plan to service the account with just the one truck?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

2COR517;1306221 said:


> Do you plan to service the account with just the one truck?


I think he is gonna use a Dodge with a Cummins that has alot of Mods on it.....:whistling:.....:waving:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Should be able to do it in four hours then. On a quart of fuel.


----------

